
Hack your meat - Sous-vide cooking in a beer cooler - beat
http://www.seriouseats.com/2010/04/cook-your-meat-in-a-beer-cooler-the-worlds-best-sous-vide-hack.html
======
beat
I love a good hack, especially a good cooking hack. Sous-vide works by cooking
for a long time in a low-temperature, controlled-temperature water bath. But A
bath with a good insulator works as well as an active system, for short
periods of time. I need to try this at home myself.

